# Do you like Cheesecake?



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I LOVE Cheesecake theres nothing better honesty. In 2011 I would estimate that I had around 30-40 cheesecakes im not sure if thats normal or not lol but anyway who else loves CHEESECAKE??

CHEESECAKE!:b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you kidding......dude it's cheesecake! need I say more


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Asking someone if they like cheesecake is like asking if they like happiness.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Asking someone if they like cheesecake is like asking if they like happiness.


There are some people in this world crazy enough to not like Cheesecake :b


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheesecake is addictive


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

No, I don't think so.. only ever tried it once

I like cherry bakewells though


----------



## AwokenFromDenial (Mar 3, 2012)

I went through a time recently when I was eating a cheesecake a week! And I never used to like it as a kid. Now I'm trying to replace the cheesecake with yogurt to be healthier.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

No but for some reason I like the tropical cheese cake though


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:yay


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

That guy over there said:


> There are some people in this world crazy enough to not like Cheesecake


Like me! :b

I guess the user is okay though :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My mom makes the best cherry cheesecake:b


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

cheesecake is pure bliss!!! especially with strawberries and whipped cream on top, that is true ecstacy...


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, I'm certain I haven't had 30 or 40 cheesecakes through my entire life, but I am very fond of it! My mom hates it... I can't see how that's possible! :b


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like Cheese
I like Cake
Cheese + Cake 
I love Cheesecake!



I like vegetables
I like chocolate
Chocolate + Vegetables
hmmm no.. gross.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

It's pretty good. I'm not much of a dessert person in the first place though. I've had a piece maybe 3 or 4 times in my life. :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cheesecake factory. Best cheesecake. Peanut butter chocolate cheese cake *sings* amazing!......now i really want cake


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I love cheesecake, but I almost never eat it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

That guy over there said:


> There are some people in this world crazy enough to not like Cheesecake :b


Those people are dead inside.

jk my brother doesn't really like cheesecake either


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

I love cheesecake! Especially with oreos! Ah I'm hungry now, Ima dream of cheesecake tonight


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really, but I like key lime pie very much. Now, something is wrong with you if you don't like key lime pie .


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to look at these cheesecakes at work all the time, sort of sick of it now


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

omfg I am in love with cheesecake. My absolute go-to dessert. #1 of all time and more time. I am obsessed. My sister is the same way. We both go gaga over cheesecake. We cannot live without the holy cheesecake. We are OMFG in love with its creamy dense goodness and graham cracker crust.

LET US BOW TO THE CHEESECAKE, BEST OF ALL DESSERTS


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

who doesn't!?


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> I have to look at these cheesecakes at work all the time, sort of sick of it now


Wow thats just beautiful fap fap fap :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheesecake is great. 

I had my sixteenth birthday at the cheesecake factory with my parents and sister. I went there this November for my sister's birthday. I love that place so much but it's always too crowded and you have to wait forever ):


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> I have to look at these cheesecakes at work all the time, sort of sick of it now


Why do you torture me so

:wink


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

sdhjshfj agh the cheesecakes


so beautiful


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I loooooooove it! :clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't like it. I just think the texture is weird and the ones that I've had I don't really like the flavour much. Chocolate cheesecake is just....not chocolatey enough and regular cheesecake is just....boring? 

I am prepared for the ensuing rage. LET IT RAIN DOWN ON ME.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't like it. I just think the texture is weird and the ones that I've had I don't really like the flavour much. Chocolate cheesecake is just....not chocolatey enough and regular cheesecake is just....boring?
> 
> I am prepared for the ensuing rage. LET IT RAIN DOWN ON ME.


FEEL THE RAGE

I am ENRAGED

how DARE you ;`;`;`;

~~~lol~~~


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i bloody LOVE a good cheesecake. I'd take a bath in the stuff if I could.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

leonardess said:


> i bloody LOVE a good cheesecake. I'd take a bath in the stuff if I could.


......... huh.

I want to see this now. I want to be able to imagine someone bathing in cheesecake. I am determined.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

gathering the cheese now. it might take a while. I'll need a lot of it to cover everything. because, like, I've been eating cheesecake.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

leonardess said:


> gathering the cheese now. it might take a while. I'll need a lot of it to cover everything. because, like, I've been eating cheesecake.


oh lord, this killed me


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm glad I made you all crave cheesecake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

One of my favorite dishes. Yum Yum. :yes


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

If i was a prisoner of war, the best possible punishment they could use on me is forcing me to eat an entire cheesechake. I would spew out anything and everything they wanted to know. The stuff is so awful tasting to me!! Seriously, cheesecake to me is the equivalent of spinache to a toddler. Guess i am wierd hehe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^this is.....unnatural.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

leonardess said:


> ^this is.....unnatural.


Well, he's from Austin. O:<

jkjkjk

but yeah. Insane.

Makes me wonder if he likes tiramisu.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

AMG (Ach, mein Gott).....tiramiiiiiiiisuuuuuuuu.......ahahahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I really want a yummy desert now


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i *really* want tiramisu now. I love it almost as much as I love Stephen Fry.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like the almost cheesecake its made with bran buds and cottage cheese


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

YES. I want some now!!!


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nogy said:


> If i was a prisoner of war, the best possible punishment they could use on me is forcing me to eat an entire cheesechake. I would spew out anything and everything they wanted to know.





Nogy said:


> The stuff is so awful tasting to me!!


Lol, I thought you meant because of liking it so much.

I don't really like cakes in general with all the cream and icing and stuff, it's too rich, plain sponge cake with jam + custard is nice, or carrot cake, or..


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't used to like it as a kid. but I LOVE CHEESECAKE now  mmmmm now i want some lol. With strawberry syrup drizzled on top with lots of graham filling and the bottom. Omg why did i even look at this thread?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I like the almost cheesecake its made with bran buds and cottage cheese


seriously? please don't tease me. this sounds almost decadent, yet with the whisper of health. I hope I can find it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like making cheesecake better than eating it


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whta's up wit u retards and chessecake? I don't eat my pawns, I pwn them. The king frolics my dingle berry handshake and I want my cake.

edit: i find "retard" to be an overused and inappropriate word so I will use it until someone says, " you. please stop." Okay, i woulnd''''t'tttttt listen anyways.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Nogy said:


> If i was a prisoner of war, the best possible punishment they could use on me is forcing me to eat an entire cheesechake. I would spew out anything and everything they wanted to know. The stuff is so awful tasting to me!! Seriously, cheesecake to me is the equivalent of spinache to a toddler. Guess i am wierd hehe


I wish I could eat whole cheesecake!! :lol Theres a shop in the UK called Iceland where you can get a cheesecake for 1£ thats a *VERY* good deal :b I would spend a whole weeks wages all on cheesecakes if I could


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Lol, I thought you meant because of liking it so much.
> 
> *I don't really like cakes in general with all the cream and icing and stuff, it's too rich, plain sponge cake with jam + custard is nice, or carrot cake, or..*


Same here! Cake is just gross. Not only do I dislike cheesecake, but icing and the cake stuff...yuckkkk. I like angel food cake, though. Is that sponge cake?



Mercurochrome said:


> whta's up wit u retards and chessecake? I don't eat my pawns, I pwn them. The king frolics my dingle berry handshake and I want my cake.
> 
> edit: i find "retard" to be an overused and inappropriate word so I will use it until someone says, " you. please stop." Okay, i woulnd''''t'tttttt listen anyways.


you. please stop. :bat


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Same here! Cake is just gross. Not only do I dislike cheesecake, but icing and the cake stuff...yuckkkk. I like angel food cake, though. Is that sponge cake?


It's way more delicious than sponge cake, it makes sponge cake seem really plain. It's got almonds and marzipan..
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cherry+bakewells
www.google.co.uk/search?q=cherry+bakewells&tbm=isch
 
you can probably get the recipe ;D


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I love cheesecake, I hate normal cake.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

every time i eat something sugary it makes my mouth taste absolutely disgusting. so i say no thank you to cheesecake and sweets in general.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

CMON I THINK WE NEED REMINDING ABOUT THE MIRICLE THAT IS CHEESECAKE

i aint had one in ages


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Heck yes. I haven't had cheesecake in years. Gotta get on that, stat.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheesecake is soooo 1970s


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmmm cheesecake, it is rather lovely <3


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not a fan of cheesecake tbh, find it a bit 'meh'


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

cheesecake is the BEST!!!


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Yessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes love it!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

_*Is currently licking her laptop monitor, looking at all these glorious pictures of cheesecakes*_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

love it! tho it has little nutritive value.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH! You make me crave!!!!


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I love cheesecake!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Laura1990 said:


> I love cheesecake!!!!!


Surely your sweet enough !


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i love cheesecake, especially with cherries!!!


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Surely your sweet enough !


Oh you


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

I like cheese cake on a special occasion party birthday etc


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Homemade cheesecake is the best.
This is the last homemade cheesecake i had.
Oreo based, ladies fingers in the middle, soaked with non baked cheesecake and topped with blueberry sauce. :b


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, Cheesecake is an awesome guy.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

meh, I can take it or leave it.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I love cheesecake its one of my favorite cakes


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a cheesecake on Sunday, im starting to get withdrawal symptoms already 

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!*

I was thinking about bringing up the topic about the phenomena that is Pork Pie But I think that deserves another thread altogether to honor its greatness along side the legend, the cheesecake, two great hero's in history.

Im going to make that thread right now


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

uke


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I. Love. Cheesecake.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You darn tooting right I do


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, cheesecake is easily the best desert on the planet.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not really. It's kind of heavy for my stomach. Too sweet. I don't really have a sweet tooth. I prefer savory.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheesecake! <3

But having too much of it will make me sick of it.


----------

